# xxxxx

## 148228

xxxxxLast edited by 148228 on Sat Jan 25, 2020 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magic919

Hard to understand where you got such a config.  Doesn't look familiar.

This bit looks incomplete -

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> check_policy_service inet 
> 
> 

 

Collecting mail POP/IMAP is nothing to do with Postfix.

----------

